# New Arrival



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all had this arrive today and well pleased nice clean watch but its off to the Hawk

for a service as its losing a few minutes a day. German made movement I beleive

but thats Pauls department.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree, they have a nice clean look to them and their markers are out of the norm. You are correct in that they have a Junghans movement in them.

Enjoy it and I'm sure the Hawk will do his usual magic on it.

Here is mine.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sooooh! it was you, was it? Your card is marked boyoh! Excuse me dear, I'm off out, where's the baseball bat again? :lol:

Enjoy, I had a punt on it if it is in fact the same one, but it went too high for me, budget is "low profile" at present = consolidate and fix what you've got that nees TLC!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

These appear with a few different names on the dial...here's my Wedgefield:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> Sooooh! it was you, was it? Your card is marked boyoh! Excuse me dear, I'm off out, where's the baseball bat again? :lol:
> 
> Enjoy, I had a punt on it if it is in fact the same one, but it went too high for me, budget is "low profile" at present = consolidate and fix what you've got that nees TLC!


Mel you bugger you cost me a fortune I,m retired as well you know :lol:


----------

